# Looped Tubes for Flechettes



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I mentioned in Dayhiker's thread that I would post a pic of how I make my looped tube flechette (small arrow) bands. I decided to make a new post for it so I wasn't :hijack: ing his.

I've tried all sorts of bands for these little darts and I keep coming back to looped 1842s. I haven't made a set of flats that is as fast and shoots as well, Theratube Yellow is fun but slow, Red is fast but the draw weight is too high, Simple-Shot heavy tubes are ok but still slower than 1842s, S-S half-doubled Medium tubes are super-sweet but wear out just as you're getting warmed up. So these seem to be the best fit for whatever reason. The darts are pretty heavy (heavier than a 5/8" steel ball) so they need something that will toss their heft well enough and 1842s are great for heavier ammo.

This is what they look like when finished:









To make them you start with your two lengths of 1842 (duh) and two pieces of paracord about 1.75" long. I very much prefer #325 paracord to #550 because it fits in the "nocks" on the arrows better. Cut the 1842s shorter than you normally would because when you shoot the 'chettes you loose a couple inches of active draw length. I make mine about 15" long per side before looping for my 34" draw. Adjust accordingly.

Melt the ends of the paracord pieces in to as smooth and round a bulb as you can. Slowly turning the end over the flame helps the shape. The smoother it is the longer your bands will last as jagged ends will tear them up from the inside.

Open one of the ends of tube with a set of needlenose pliers or snap ring pliers. Or tweezers or whatever. I like to use a bit of "organic lubricant" (spit  ) on the paracord bulb and then cram it in the opened end of the tube. Work the pliers out leaving the 'cord inside and enough tube in front of the bulb to tie a string or wrap some latex around. I like to tie a constrictor knot on this piece as shown in the picture. The string is a nylon strand from inside paracord. You can also wrap with a very thin piece of latex but it's harder to get it to stay and heavier/bulkier. Repeat three times for the set.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

It's what works best is the best. I use Theratube blue with a loop of pull cord on the end, with the knot in the tube and a zip tie/tie wrap constricting the rubber. I've got about 20 fletchettes now with yellow flights, mind you I haven't got any 6mm bolts left in my garage and i'm about ready for a new shed door, this one seems to have a lot of holes in it. :naughty:


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Is there anything special you do in making the fletchettes? Pics?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27883-snub-nose-flechette-tutorial/


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Is there anyway to do this with bands?


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I've been getting a few wild shots with the 550 cord loops so I might have to try this 325 cord does it really help the release?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yes. 550 is too thick, it binds up in the nock.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

OK thanks It's been shooting all right check out my new thread in the mods section those darts were shooting really well but I do get binds more often then I would like so I guess ill have to pick up some 325 but thanks for the tutorial and for the solution to the bind ups.


----------

